# Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fighter IV [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fighter IV [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fighter IV [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juli 2009)

*Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fighter I*

Ist es endlich soweit  ! Call of Juarez 2 ist für mich ein absolutes muss, das Game werde ich mir auf jeden Fall zulegen.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fight*

Bound In Blood ist auch für mich eine Option, davor möchte ich aber die Demo anspielen, und die ist noch nicht raus.

Grüsse


----------



## IceGamer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fight*

Also ich habe Call of Juarez bei einem Freund gesehen und war nicht soo begeistert... habe vorher nie einen Western gezockt, aber naja...

Also die Atmosphäre ist meiner Meinung schon ganz gut und die Schießereien machen Spaß, aber die deutsche Synchronisation ist grottig... 
Die ruiniert meiner Meinung nach alles...

Auch erinnert es mich leicht an James Bond ein Quantum Trost, wo hinter jeder Ecke Gegner lauerten und nur darauf warteten,abgeknallt zu werden...

Aber da muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob er's mag oder nich... ich finds nun nich so doll


----------



## anton-san (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fight*

Habe damals Teil 1 gespielt und hätte es fast am Anfang in die Tonne gedrückt.Aber so nach ner halben Stunde wurde das Game immer besser.Und im Nachhinein war es echt ein Hit.Boud of Blood ist von Anfang an leichter mit der Steuerung.Hoffe das auch wieder so Sachen wie Hasenjagt mit Pfeil und Bogen und Co dabei sindAuf jeden Fall ist Bogen und Co. wieder im Waffenmenü aufgeführt. Die Grafik ist absolut OK.Schade das es schon nach 6 Stunden vorbei sein soll.Sollte man auf jeden Fall zu seiner Sammlung hinzufügen.Ist mal was anderes so auf dem Gaul und aus Postkutschen Ballern.Meine Empfehlung :Kaufen!!!


----------



## MiChi1234567890 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fight*



> aber die deutsche Synchronisation ist grottig...



Auf Englisch sind die Spiele meist eh besser


----------



## Jeric (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fight*

Ich hab mir gestern Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood gekauft und bin echt begeistert. Obwohl Western nicht so mein ding sind konnte ich mich gar nicht mehr davon trennen. Spielt sich wie Call of Duty mit etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und vorhandener KI. 

Einzig die Grafik konnte mich nicht ganz überzeugen, denn die erinnert stark an Call of Duty dH die Gesichter sehen alle aus wie Plastik


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu im Handel: Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, Street Fight*

Was ich bisher gesehen habe, sieht eigentlich recht fesch aus - grafisch.


----------

